# POC site casting



## Got Tail (Aug 11, 2010)

Going down in skiff this weekend. Any reports. Hope to throw at some reds and maybe hookup. Hope its not too HOT!!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Sunday afternoon over shell in the Steamboat area ,heat of the day I CPR'd two reds 25 and 28 on a simple gold spoon they hit it like Mike Tyson several good bumps as well ,,,,Trout on poppers and shrimp 3 ft water


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

We went this past weekend. The winds had roiled the water up and the high tides had scattered the fish. Of five flyfishermen, we only go one small red & one small trout. Hope things have settled down by the time you get there.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

The water has been 1.5 feet over normal over the past week it seems. It is a tough game as it is, but that just makes it tougher.


----------



## Got Tail (Aug 11, 2010)

Coconut Groves said:


> The water has been 1.5 feet over normal over the past week it seems. It is a tough game as it is, but that just makes it tougher.


They will be spread out for sure then.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Hot temps*

It never gets too hot for the reds just for the flyfishers.

Skiffstiff


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

So did you find any? I'm bett'n they were back in back lakes. Did you check Contee, Fifth Lake, or Corey's Lake. You must find some clear water. All of the stuff near POC was a little skanky.


----------



## Got Tail (Aug 11, 2010)

Golden said:


> So did you find any? I'm bett'n they were back in back lakes. Did you check Contee, Fifth Lake, or Corey's Lake. You must find some clear water. All of the stuff near POC was a little skanky.


Man worked hard but didnt see anything. fished lagoon all day sat but really didnt have any visable water. dodged rain storms caught 22" red and 18" trout with some small rats and trout with spinning rods. traded in fly rods sunday and caught 8 keeper trout on spook jr and popping corks with gulp and chicken boy plastics. rained off an on not really great fly fishing weather but caught fish.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

It is a tough area to fly fish - it can be feast or famine and depends on many different things. I've had turned over bays in the north just to run all the way south, find clear water, and not a single fish. Then I'll go find them in murky sand in the bay. There have been days where I've ran 50 miles trying to find them. Then there are days when I've had to run 8 nm.

The pressure play a big factor as well. Nearly all high pressure days I've found them buried down in the mud and not eating.


----------

